# So now there is no g-spot?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting article about it.

Comparison drawing very educational.

So what then--wither no G-spot?

The G-Spot And 'Vaginal Orgasm' Are Myths, According To New Clinical Review


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"The G-Spot And 'Vaginal Orgasm' Are Myths"

Sooo, Gilbert Gottfried was correct!!!

"The female orgasm is a myth and I can prove it. I've had sex with hundreds of women and not one of them has ever had an orgasm."


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

whatever it is.... I know there is a magical place that causes my Wife to make very entertaining sounds.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't necessarily trust one study no matter how thorough.

Science changes/adjusts/reverses opinions and sometimes different studies conflict. Nevertheless I certainly have no scientific expertise on the matter.

Back in the days when it was considered true, I read that you could feel it if you were careful and it could manifest as a tiny nodule or bump. So, when I would have finger s*x with my gf, I would feel for it deep in the cave and found it (I thought). It would drive her absolutely nuts to the point where she would jump and spr*y.

I guess that was all imaginary then........


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> whatever it is.... I know there is a magical place that causes my Wife to make very entertaining sounds.


My remote has one that makes my TV do that too. Does that count as an orgasm?

I'll let the anatomical and sex researchers hash it out. In the meantime I'll keep trying as some women seem to respond to stimulation where the G-spot is supposed to be, and some do not.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> My remote has one that makes my TV do that too. Does that count as an orgasm?


Haha, maybe. I was trying to be nongraphic....


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> My remote has one that makes my TV do that too. Does that count as an orgasm?


And how about that “jump and spray” business that jorgegen was talking about? Now that would be a remote control!

In my wisdom I’ve come to equate the “G-Spot” to the Spanish Conquistadors searching for the Seven Cities of Cibola in the New World. Never did find them but history was made in the search.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

On the upside, now there is such a thing as a female penis.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait... how did we get internet in the 1800's?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't accept this idea based on my nonscientific method. I know this is going to be indefensible so if you tell me I'm an idiot, I've already accepted that.

Here is my thinking on the female vaginal orgasm. It must exist and be more common than solid scientific research claims. The Reason: I'm simply not that lucky. I won a hat in a contest once in my life. I'm short. I'm not wealthy. I don't get good parking spots. I've had precisely one sexual partner in my life. She has and prefers vaginal orgasms. In fact she is a bit miffed if we only manage a clitoral orgasm. To me the concept that I managed by "luck" to marry a one in four woman who can orgasm through penetrative sex, is preposterous. Either that or I used up all the luck I ever had on that one thing.

MN


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Whatever they want to call it. I found it on my wife and it causes her to have some explosive orgasms like I've never seen. 

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

best I can tell, it's a labeling issue not a structure issue.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> On the upside, now there is such a thing as a female penis.


Need more info please.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Fozzy said:


> Need more info please.


Read the article. look at the diagrams. The parts that end up as the clit and the penis start out as the same structure as a baby develops.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

They never agree, this has been controversial for eons and I'm certain it will be for that much more. I read a different study the other day that says they found it on an 83 year old cadaver. 

Of course, we all have our own "anecdotal evidence" in my personal clinical trials, we've located this unicorn... several times usually every time lol.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

There never has been!!! It's always been bologna........always will be! Clitoral is proven, everything else the "Gspot, the anal, the cervical lol" it's all hype nothing more nothing less.

There is no bundle of tissue that is "there" that cause another or orgasm.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> I don't accept this idea based on my nonscientific method. I know this is going to be indefensible so if you tell me I'm an idiot, I've already accepted that.
> 
> Here is my thinking on the female vaginal orgasm. It must exist and be more common than solid scientific research claims. The Reason: I'm simply not that lucky. I won a hat in a contest once in my life. I'm short. I'm not wealthy. I don't get good parking spots. I've had precisely one sexual partner in my life. She has and prefers vaginal orgasms. In fact she is a bit miffed if we only manage a clitoral orgasm. To me the concept that I managed by "luck" to marry a one in four woman who can orgasm through penetrative sex, is preposterous. Either that or I used up all the luck I ever had on that one thing.
> 
> MN


LOL.

Seems like you used up all your luck on one thing unless you are hung like a horse. You left that detail out. Then you got lucky twice.

With that being said, I don't know if there is a physical gspot, but there is a spot that makes my wife spray a clear/white substance across the bed and it absolutely is not urine. 

I always considered a gspot, more of a spot where it makes things a bit better. Even though men have a penis, my anus, the guiche, even rubbing my balls before and while I ejaculate helps make my orgasms much better. So although the "penis" creates the ejaculation, rubbing these other areas can help build the sensation to begin with. The man's g spot. 

Scientists should just stop messing with vaginas and sex. They are trying to prove something wrong we literally experience with our own eyes (which really makes me think scientists are extremely dumb)... and instead of finding a gspot, they found out women have penises. I do not like this finding at all.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Coldie,
I refer to this a penis-centric thinking. It does surprise me a bit when women agree to it. And by the way, no stallion here, didn't use up a drop of luck on that. 
MN


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: So now there is no g-spot?*



Coldie said:


> So although the "penis" creates the ejaculation, rubbing these other areas can help build the sensation to begin with. The man's g spot.


Actually it's the entirety of neurons throughout the body but mostly clustered around certain areas of our brain that creatures the orgasm. So whether it's labeled a gspot or not, it's when the nerve endings in those locations, among a variety of a whole bunch of other locations which may be quite unique to each individual being, that when stimulated can cause the O.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Coldie,
> I refer to this a penis-centric thinking. It does surprise me a bit when women agree to it. And by the way, no stallion here, didn't use up a drop of luck on that.
> MN


Hah!



Lon said:


> Actually it's the entirety of neurons throughout the body but mostly clustered around certain areas of our brain that creatures the orgasm. So whether it's labeled a gspot or not, it's when the nerve endings in those locations, among a variety of a whole bunch of other locations which may be quite unique to each individual being, that when stimulated can cause the O.


Informative. Thanks Lon.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Personally, I never believed the "G" spot exists... Just a trumped up label to sell more women's magazines. (Of course, you CAN have a lot of fun searching for it!!)

I don't doubt for a moment that some women are more "sensitive" than others in certain places, but I never bought into that whole theory. I guess the "G" spot is like Pluto, the poor little planet that's no longer a planet.

:lol:


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

A woman who has experienced a vaginal orgasm knows the difference. It is real indeed.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

In the interest of science I'm going hunting for it tonite. I've come close lads, aye, 'twas on the Horizon when she told me to stop as 'it felt too good' (btw wtf on that). 

I'm dressing like Indiana Jones, taking the kids Jake & the Neverland Pirates map with me and telling her of my quest. I can't share what I'll do with the whip though. ;-)

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

michzz said:


> Interesting article about it.
> 
> Comparison drawing very educational.
> 
> ...


Read Women's Anatomy of Arousal by Sheri Winston for a complete discourse on arousal and orgasm in women. Very, very informative for men as well.


----------

